# Iclear Coils



## RoSsIkId (1/6/14)

Goo day

So I have been vaping on the 16B for abit now, lets say about 2 to 3 weeks. In the beginning I saw on the v3 and mvp that the coils are 1.5ohm but recently its been going up to 1.9. I clean them about twice a week by rolling them in high absorb towels. The taste is still there and there is no burn taste. Just want to find out if I should worry about the ohms going up.

Should I just put new coils in


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Goo day
> 
> So I have been vaping on the 16B for abit now, lets say about 2 to 3 weeks. In the beginning I saw on the v3 and mvp that the coils are 1.5ohm but recently its been going up to 1.9. I clean them about twice a week by rolling them in high absorb towels. The taste is still there and there is no burn taste. Just want to find out if I should worry about the ohms going up.
> 
> Should I just put new coils in


Coils do get gunked up and that does affect resistance. Try doing a dry burn and rinse if you get no joy then replace. 3 weeks is good milage out of a coil. Plenty vids on dry burning coils on youtube.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

